# Philadelphia Dog Show



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I wish! I'll be watching it on tv though!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

It is held right around corner from our office. Can't wait! Goldens are Saturday at 2 pm, and Sunday at 10:30 am.


----------

